# Breeding age for azureus and leucos



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been ready a lot but can't find a consistent answer. Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

there is no set age i.e months, to go on, as sexual maturity varies greatly due to diet, nutrients, food availabilty, temperature, enclosure size (possibly) and probably 6-8 other smaller variables.

in short....we use guess and approximates.

Tinc types such as those you described.....anywhere from 6 to 16 months.

Seems an average that I keep seeing is @ 12 months.....


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks! Now for a dumb question... What does "tinc" refer to? I was reading everything assuming it was a species.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It is a species, with many morphs, but it has recently absorbed the Azureus.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14606-dendrobates-azureus-tinctorius-novice.html


"Tinc type" is also used in the hobby as a general reference to many of the larger, terrestrial and heavy body frogs of similar size and husbandry requirements.

Not a dumb qustion at all....it is a little confusing at first.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

jjkolodz said:


> Thanks! Now for a dumb question... What does "tinc" refer to? I was reading everything assuming it was a species.


Of the Family Dendrobatidae, the species is dendrobates tinctorius (tinc. for short). Another common species is dendrobates auratus. Here is a list of others discussed on here:

Dendrobates abditus
Dendrobates altobueyensis
Dendrobates amazonicus
Dendrobates arboreus
Dendrobates auratus
Dendrobates azureus
Dendrobates biolat
Dendrobates bombetes
Dendrobates captivus
Dendrobates castaneoticus
Dendrobates claudiae
Dendrobates duellmani
Dendrobates fantasticus
Dendrobates flavovittatus
Dendrobates fulguritus
Dendrobates galactonotus
Dendrobates granuliferus
Dendrobates histrionicus
Dendrobates imitator
Dendrobates labialis
Dendrobates lamasi
Dendrobates lehmanni
Dendrobates leucomelas
Dendrobates minutus
Dendrobates mysteriosus
Dendrobates occultator
Dendrobates opisthomelas
Dendrobates pumilio
Dendrobates quinquevittatus
Dendrobates reticulatus
Dendrobates rubrocephalus
Dendrobates speciosus
Dendrobates steyermarki
Dendrobates sylvaticus
Dendrobates tinctorius
Dendrobates truncatus
Dendrobates vanzolinii
Dendrobates variabilis
Dendrobates ventrimaculatus


----------

